# [SOLVED] Error 1324 When Installing Applications



## inSaneELF (Mar 28, 2008)

Hi,

I'm trying to install Adobe Flash and I get "Error 1324 -- the path to My Documents contains an invalid character."

I'm in Windows Vista 64. This is the first time I've had the issue.

Thanks.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Error 1324 When Installing Applications*



inSaneELF said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm trying to install Adobe Flash and I get "Error 1324 -- the path to My Documents contains an invalid character."
> 
> ...




Hi inSaneELF - 

Welcome to TSF.

There is no folder named "My Documents" in Vista. There is a "Junction" with such a name that will refer an installing program looking for the "My Documents" folder to the folder "users\your user name\Documents". This would possibly mean that the version of Adobe Flash Player that you or a program that you are using is trying to install is not fully compatible with Vista.

I would suggest downloading and installing Adobe Flash Player version 9.0.115.0 found HERE.

Good Luck to you.

jcgriff2


----------



## inSaneELF (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Error 1324 When Installing Applications*

Thanks for the reply, however I'm not installing Adobe Flash Player but rather Adobe Flash CS3.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Error 1324 When Installing Applications*



I the CS3 a new version or one from the XP era?


jcgriff2


----------



## inSaneELF (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Error 1324 When Installing Applications*

I'm not sure what you mean, but it says it's compatible with Windows XP/Vista.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Error 1324 When Installing Applications*



Is there a version number on it? When did you purchase it? Is it a download or do you have a DVD?

jcgriff2


----------



## inSaneELF (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Error 1324 When Installing Applications*

It's a downloadable trial of Adobe Flash CS3 Professional at http://www.adobe.com/cfusion/tdrc/index.cfm?product=flash.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Error 1324 When Installing Applications*



Download it again, saving it to your desktop. Then go to your desktop, right-click on the icon and select "Run as Administrator". Tell me of results.

jcgriff2


----------



## inSaneELF (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Error 1324 When Installing Applications*

Same issue happened.

Here's the deal though: the download is a archive-type thing, so I ran it as an administrator and it put all the files into a folder as usual. Then I tried running the setup file as an administrator, but I got the same problem.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Error 1324 When Installing Applications*



Have you changed ANY file permission settings or "Taken Ownership" of any folders of files?

jcgriff2


----------



## inSaneELF (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Error 1324 When Installing Applications*



jcgriff2 said:


> Have you changed ANY file permission settings or "Taken Ownership" of any folders of files?


I'm not entirely sure what you mean by this.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Error 1324 When Installing Applications*



Have you ever tried to edit a file or to place a file in a folder and could not - maybe you received an "access denied" message and then either used the Vista screens or issued commands to replace the "owner" (such as SYSTEM or Trusted Installer) with your user name or the admin group? Have you ever changed file permission settings to allow yourself access to a file that gave the same type of error message?

jcgriff2


----------



## inSaneELF (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Error 1324 When Installing Applications*

No, I have not.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Error 1324 When Installing Applications*



When you said "the download is a archive-type thing" what did you mean?


----------



## inSaneELF (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Error 1324 When Installing Applications*

It's an "Adobe Extractor" file. Basically it contains all the files needed for the application, like a ZIP file that is extracted when run.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Error 1324 When Installing Applications*



Yes, that would be typical of most program installation modules.

I am downloading the file now from the link that you provided. It will take a little while as the file is 423.3MB. I'll then install it and see what happens... OK?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Error 1324 When Installing Applications*



Greetings. . .

I did install the Adobe CS3 program and ultimately had no problems. I use this choice of words "ultimately" as I did notice that during installation Adobe wanted all of my 23 Internet Explorer ope screens closed before proceeding. It did not, however, aks that other non-IE7 browser screens be closed. This leads me to believe that Adobe wants some type of exclusive Internet access through my default IE7 browser, which it could obtain whether or not other screens are open.

Anyway, I was able to maneuver through the various areas of CS3, although unfamiliar to me. Do you by any chance have a 3rd party firewall or have you made any configuration changes to the Windows Firewall? If there is a 3rd party one, disable it and try to re-install.

Also, during your last install, did you download a fresh trial version of CS3 or are you trying to install one that you previously downloaded? Download a fresh one and try to re-install.

The original error message referring to "My Documents" has been somewhat widely reported - but in XP systems - not in Vista - at least from what I can ascertain thus far. 

We could try the XP fix, but I would like to see these results first. Also - are you familiar with REGEDIT and the Vista NT Registry at all?

Regards. . .

JC


----------



## inSaneELF (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Error 1324 When Installing Applications*

I tried turning Windows Firewall off, but that had no effect. I did use a fresh copy of the download file.

I am familiar with REGEDIT.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Error 1324 When Installing Applications*



Do you have any 3rd party firewalls?

What anti-virus package(s) are you using?


----------



## inSaneELF (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Error 1324 When Installing Applications*

I'm using AVG Free Edition anti-virus.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Error 1324 When Installing Applications*



OK... there is no firewall with that product.

I'll find the REG instructions for you to see if they will help here.

Please go and backup your Registry via REGEDIT - the whole thing. Save it where you will be able to find it.

Also, create a restore point via System Restore. Click on start, then type "rstrui" and then right-click on rstrui.exe and select "Run as admin".

OK?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Error 1324 When Installing Applications*



First, I'd like to take a look at the registry subkey contents.

Bring up an* ELEVATED *command prompt (START | type cmd.exe | right-click on cmd.exe up top | select run as admin)

Now... copy and paste the following into the "DOS" command prompt box - 

reg query "HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\User Shell Folders" > C:\look.txt & start notepad c:\look.txt

If you have problems with the paste, right-click on the top of the DOS box then select "Edit" then select paste.

Either way, a notepad should appear with the registry key contents inside it. Then copy all and paste results in your next post.

JC


----------



## inSaneELF (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Error 1324 When Installing Applications*

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\User Shell Folders
AppData REG_EXPAND_SZ %USERPROFILE%\AppData\Roaming
Cache REG_EXPAND_SZ %USERPROFILE%\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files
Cookies REG_EXPAND_SZ %USERPROFILE%\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies
Desktop REG_EXPAND_SZ %USERPROFILE%\Desktop
Favorites REG_EXPAND_SZ %USERPROFILE%\Favorites
History REG_EXPAND_SZ %USERPROFILE%\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\History
Local AppData REG_EXPAND_SZ %USERPROFILE%\AppData\Local
My Music REG_EXPAND_SZ F:\My Music
My Pictures REG_EXPAND_SZ F:\My Documents\My Pictures
My Video REG_EXPAND_SZ %USERPROFILE%\Videos
NetHood REG_EXPAND_SZ %USERPROFILE%\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Network Shortcuts
Personal REG_EXPAND_SZ %USERPROFILE%\Documents
PrintHood REG_EXPAND_SZ %USERPROFILE%\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Printer Shortcuts
Programs REG_EXPAND_SZ %USERPROFILE%\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs
Recent REG_EXPAND_SZ %USERPROFILE%\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Recent
SendTo REG_EXPAND_SZ %USERPROFILE%\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\SendTo
Startup REG_EXPAND_SZ %USERPROFILE%\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup
Start Menu REG_EXPAND_SZ %USERPROFILE%\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu
Templates REG_EXPAND_SZ %USERPROFILE%\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Templates
{374DE290-123F-4565-9164-39C4925E467B} REG_EXPAND_SZ %USERPROFILE%\Downloads


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Error 1324 When Installing Applications*



I do see something here - possibly -- question first - what is drive F on your system?


----------



## inSaneELF (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Error 1324 When Installing Applications*

F is my DVD drive.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Error 1324 When Installing Applications*



Please don't go anywhere - I'm looking for something, and need to run it (test it - to assure the results are what I need) as I'm looking for something specific (for you to run on your system for more information for me) and may need 15 - 30 min... OK?

In the interim, can you go into REGEDIT and back up that particular key - the one from the REGQUERY?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Error 1324 When Installing Applications*



I can say that I do believe that this area of the registry is the problem.

How it got this way I do not yet know.

What software are you using for Music and pictures - currently?

Do you recall if you loaded/installed such a program(s) from drive f: - maybe something that you downloaded on a DIFFERENT computer - or got from a friend?

Maybe a trial version of a product or freeware/shareware?


----------



## inSaneELF (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Error 1324 When Installing Applications*

You mean this key?

{374DE290-123F-4565-9164-39C4925E467B}

I believe I have backed it up correctly. I searched for it in REGEDIT and backed it up.


----------



## inSaneELF (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Error 1324 When Installing Applications*

I think I found something. It says I have a "removable disk E" in My Computer. When I click on it, it says "Please insert a disk into removable disk E." I'm not sure what this is all about.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Error 1324 When Installing Applications*



inSaneELF said:


> I think I found something. It says I have a "removable disk E" in My Computer. When I click on it, it says "Please insert a disk into removable disk E." I'm not sure what this is all about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The entry with the brackets is OK.

Are you sure that drive E: is not a DVD and drive F is a USB?


----------



## inSaneELF (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Error 1324 When Installing Applications*



jcgriff2 said:


> The entry with the brackets is OK.
> 
> Are you sure that drive E: is not a DVD and drive F is a USB?


I think it might have changed. I use a USB device, DVD drive and an external HDD.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Error 1324 When Installing Applications*



For the REGEDIT backup - go to this location:

HKEY-CURRENT-USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\User Shell Folders

Back that up.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Error 1324 When Installing Applications*



jcgriff2 said:


> Are you sure that drive E: is not a DVD and drive F is a USB?
> 
> 
> 
> ...






I can see the drives past E: changing, but not E: itself - since it should be an internal DVD drive - assuming you have hard drives C: and D: (w/ D: usuall being a system recovery drive).

I have 11 USB ports on this particular laptop and do use many of them. The drive letters for a particular USB drive that I plug in does change depending on what else is plugged in (or not ) at that time.


----------



## inSaneELF (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Error 1324 When Installing Applications*

I'm looking at My Computer right now and it says 

A: Floppy
C: Local Disk
D: DVD RW
E: Removable Disk
F: DVD Drive
H: External HDD


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Error 1324 When Installing Applications*



jcgriff2 said:


> I can see the drives past E: changing, but not E: itself - since it should be an internal DVD drive - assuming you have hard drives C: and D: (w/ D: usuall being a system recovery drive).
> 
> I have 11 USB ports on this particular laptop and do use many of them. The drive letters for a particular USB drive that I plug in does change depending on what else is plugged in (or not ) at that time.





inSaneELF said:


> I'm looking at My Computer right now and it says
> 
> A: Floppy
> C: Local Disk
> ...




OK, then... is the DVD drive in F: an external, or removable one?

Do you really have a floppy drive? Do you use it?


----------



## inSaneELF (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Error 1324 When Installing Applications*

The DVD drive is internal. Yes, I do have a floppy drive and it's used occasionally.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Error 1324 When Installing Applications*



I hope you know that I didn't mean anything negative about the floppy - in fact it is envy. I had to go out and buy an external 3.5" floppy not too long ago!

So, drives D: and F: are both internal DVD's?

Did you get my PM?


----------



## inSaneELF (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Error 1324 When Installing Applications*

Yeah, I got the PM. What do you want me to email you though?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Error 1324 When Installing Applications*




That's OK about the email for now...

So, drives D: and F: are both internal DVDs?


I have attached 2 files to this post - download them, rename them so they end in EXE, then run the DSS.exe. It will ask you to for the location of the HiJackThis program. Show it where it is. Let it run - it will be a minute or two. A text file in Note will appear on your screen. Save it and ATTACH it to your next post. I am looking for specific information related to your files in this report.

To attach the file, go into the reply area of the post. Then go down and to the left, you will see "Manage attachments".

Any ? please let me know. I have to go get milk for the kiddies. Back soon.... OK?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Error 1324 When Installing Applications*



Sorry sent the last post too quick.

Here are the attachments.


----------



## inSaneELF (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Error 1324 When Installing Applications*

Attached.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Error 1324 When Installing Applications*





Got the main.txt file. Thanks.

I'm going to look that over and go back to the registry key dump. Then I'll provide you with changes to make via REGEDIT. 

This will take a little time, though. Will you be around for a while?

JC


----------



## inSaneELF (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Error 1324 When Installing Applications*

Possibly, but there's no rush. Take your time. If you can't do it tonight, no problem. I really appreciate your help!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Error 1324 When Installing Applications*



OK... see you tomorrow.

JC


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Error 1324 When Installing Applications*



Greetings...

Please back up the Registry sub-key again:

HKEY-CURRENT-USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\User Shell Folders

Then run the following to dump the registry sub-key and please paste in your post. I want to make sure that nothing has changed since yesterday.

Bring up an* ELEVATED *command prompt (START | type cmd.exe | right-click on cmd.exe up top | select run as admin)

Now... copy and paste the following into the "DOS" command prompt box - 

reg query "HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\User Shell Folders" > C:\look.txt & start notepad c:\look.txt

Thanks. . .

JC


----------



## inSaneELF (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Error 1324 When Installing Applications*

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\User Shell Folders
AppData REG_EXPAND_SZ %USERPROFILE%\AppData\Roaming
Cache REG_EXPAND_SZ %USERPROFILE%\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files
Cookies REG_EXPAND_SZ %USERPROFILE%\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies
Desktop REG_EXPAND_SZ %USERPROFILE%\Desktop
Favorites REG_EXPAND_SZ %USERPROFILE%\Favorites
History REG_EXPAND_SZ %USERPROFILE%\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\History
Local AppData REG_EXPAND_SZ %USERPROFILE%\AppData\Local
My Music REG_EXPAND_SZ F:\My Music
My Pictures REG_EXPAND_SZ F:\My Documents\My Pictures
My Video REG_EXPAND_SZ %USERPROFILE%\Videos
NetHood REG_EXPAND_SZ %USERPROFILE%\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Network Shortcuts
Personal REG_EXPAND_SZ %USERPROFILE%\Documents
PrintHood REG_EXPAND_SZ %USERPROFILE%\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Printer Shortcuts
Programs REG_EXPAND_SZ %USERPROFILE%\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs
Recent REG_EXPAND_SZ %USERPROFILE%\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Recent
SendTo REG_EXPAND_SZ %USERPROFILE%\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\SendTo
Startup REG_EXPAND_SZ %USERPROFILE%\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup
Start Menu REG_EXPAND_SZ %USERPROFILE%\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu
Templates REG_EXPAND_SZ %USERPROFILE%\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Templates
{374DE290-123F-4565-9164-39C4925E467B} REG_EXPAND_SZ %USERPROFILE%\Downloads


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Error 1324 When Installing Applications*



Hi. . .

Go into REGEDIT via ELEVATED command prompt then go to the same key as before:

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\User Shell Folders

BACK THIS KEY UP via the Export function.

Now, make the following two changes by left-clicking 2x on the small colored icon next to "My Music" then "My Pictures". Type the following (beginning with %USERPROFILE%\Music) EXACTLY AS IT APPEARS in the blue:


```
[FONT="Verdana"]
    My Music       REG_EXPAND_SZ    %USERPROFILE%\Music
    My Pictures    REG_EXPAND_SZ    %USERPROFILE%\Pictures[/FONT]
```
Now, exit REGEDIT and try the installation again.

Please let me know of the results - much appreciated!

Regards. . .

JC


----------



## inSaneELF (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Error 1324 When Installing Applications*

It works!!!!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Error 1324 When Installing Applications*



inSaneELF said:


> It works!!!!




Well Hello. . .

Glad to hear of the successful resolution in this case.

I would advise that you keep an eye on that registry entry from time to time, though. Something - like a program install maybe - changed that entry. It was obviously looking for your user profile folders on a different drive and that caused the install failure. 

Anyway, I just want to thank you for bearing with me during this long Q & A process. I assure you that none of the questions that I asked were in vein. They all did have an intended purpose that may not have been apparent at the time. Simply put, we all have different methods of troubleshooting. The important thing is that all of this led to a solution for you.


Regards. . .

JC


----------



## inSaneELF (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Error 1324 When Installing Applications*

I would like to thank YOU for taking the time to help me out. Much appreciated.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Error 1324 When Installing Applications*



You are very welcome. Please come again!


Regards. . .

JC


----------

